# bike security



## sueandtom (Mar 7, 2015)

we have a low garage on our autotrail chieftan, not big enough to store bikes (do t think!) 
what is the best way to store without them being on display, and to ensure they are secure against theft, please?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

sueandtom said:


> we have a low garage on our autotrail chieftan, not big enough to store bikes (do t think!)
> what is the best way to store without them being on display, and to ensure they are secure against theft, please?


Unless you can fit them into the garage by part dismantling them (removing one or both wheels) then I would think your only option would be a rear mounted bike rack.

If you do have to go that route then there are a number of things you can do from a security point of view.

1. Use a decent cable lock threaded through the bikes and the rack.

2. Many vehicle alarms have a facility to fit a "normally closed loop" circuit. This would be a wire, again threaded through the bikes and then plugged into a suitable socket. Once the alarm is set then if the wire is cut or unplugged the alarm will be triggered.

3. Probably the best anti theft device is to have bikes that nobody wants to steal :wink2: . Older, tatty looking bikes can still work perfectly but will be less attractive to potential thieves. This applies when the bikes are on the rack but also when they are left at your destination when you go off to explore on foot.

Phil


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We bought folding electric assisted bikes at Christmas and after finding we could not insure them for the length of time we will be abroad we bought a couple of heavy duty "Gold Standard" D locks and wire locks. Not sure how they will do as we don't want to fit a bike rack at the back. Liam thinks we can get them in the low level garage, but I have my doubts. Anyway where will be put the wine on the way home? Being folding bikes we can live with the slight inconvenience of traveling with them inside. We are almost always on campsites, and always when away from the MH so hopefully OK. We are hoping that the locks will be enough deterrent for any thief to choose another bike. Unfortunately if a thief really wants a bike any amount of hardware will not stop them.

Sue


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'm in the "don't carry expensive bikes" camp. I use my bike rack on the back all the time, because I don't have a garage (!). I have a new bike, but not horribly expensive (£300 approx) and use the normal bike lock as well as another to fix it to the rack. I used to carry Viv's electric bike on there as well, and detached the battery and saddle and kept those in a locker. I see the security as being exactly the same as when you ride out on the bikes and park them up somewhere - somebody can nick them from there easier than nicking them off the 'van:wink2:.Take the normal precautions and don't worry about it:serious:.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

On offer tomorrow at aldi

Motorbike security chains

Use them

A better security devise for bikes

Alda

£8.99


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well if you want a good chain, look no further than http://www.almax-security-chains.co.uk/All-Products/c-1-73/

One word of warning....They are certainly not cheap :surprise:


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

aldra said:


> On offer tomorrow at aldi
> 
> Motorbike security chains
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Aldra. Just what I am looking for for our electric bikes and much cheaper than the one's on Amazon. Off to Aldi in the morning.

Andy


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

When parked up at a site i usually put a chain through the towing eye of the vehicle and through the frame.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello Sue & Tom,

Although our electric folding bikes will fit in the half garage, they don't leave much room for anything else. 

I attach them (minus batteries and saddles) onto our integrated bike rack. I then use the Strikeback Alarm bike loop, a heavy duty motorcycle chain from ALDI, along with a high security padlock. I then apply a bike cover. 

When we are stationary, I also apply a padlock alarm, (so two padlocks now) which if moved at all, will give off 3 x loud warning beeps. If moved again within 60 seconds, the piercing alarm will sound, and believe me, it's not a bearable noise to be around. 

Before hitting the road again, I remove the alarm padlock to prevent false alarms, and as soon as we park up, it's back on there, but out of site and tucked away inside the cover.
Even moving the bike cover of in a hurry, will active the padlock alarm. 

HTH,

Jock.


----------

